# Stamp Collecting- Dying or Dead Hobby? Any Money?



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2016)

Many many decades ago I collected stamps for a few years because it was cheap & interesting. I came across an inherited collection that stopped in the early 80s. Not that well kept either. But there are still some plate blocks, unfortunately some without their edges. A lot of first day cover post marks. 

One reason I ask I'm starting to see a lot of offers, especially in the newspapers where one can buy like a 100 used/canceled stamps for a couple of dollars. I remember doing that decades & decades ago because it was cheap hoping for find a diamond in the rough.

Is stamp collecting a dying or dead hobby? Any money to be gained?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2016)

Never got into it myself, but a lot of people did.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 4, 2016)

My brother in law had an extensive collection that he had started as a young boy living in Spain. About 15 years ago they had a house fire and his collection was lost-with just about everything they owned. I know the insurance company paid him for it but I don`t know if they paid a little or a lot.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 19, 2016)

Stamp collecting was one of the most popular 'collected' items.
Like baseball cards.
Now items are in abundance and I don't think there is a uniqueness to anything.they don't maake just one piece or 10 of a kind where it could be aa collectible one day.

It seems there is nothing special about anythingg anymore.
Kids were so excited about baseball cards and trading them.that's lost in my opinion.


----------

